# Turkey Pots



## michael dee (Dec 9, 2014)

A couple hedge pot calls, one burnt , one plain with slate playing surface and glass soundboard with spar urethane finish and other pot is some awesome maple that was found locally the grain in it is very cool looking almost looks like pinstripes, the hedge was purchased on WB from @DavidDobbs , @dbroswoods , thanks guys for the awesome wood and @JR Custom Calls for your help the other night ,it worked great, the calls are some real screamers.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome... glad to hear that it worked out for you. As I told you on the phone, you can really tell that you've put a lot of work in to these calls, and I can assure you that you'll have some very happy customers when they get them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Very cool looking calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 12, 2014)

You did those Pots nice. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 14, 2014)

Them are some great looking callers!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Looking good Love Osage!!! Grilled or not


----------

